# My Heron build - DONE!



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

very nice, like the color


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

Beautiful skiff!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Great looking skiff! Post up some more pics of the battery tender plug and hatches if you don't mind.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

redfish5 said:


> Great looking skiff! Post up some more pics of the battery tender plug and hatches if you don't mind.


Will do. Might take a day or two.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Great looking rig, but why no poling platform?


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

I don’t pole and for the way we fish it would just get in the way. 

They look cool but definitely not practical for me other than a great place to set my adult beverage.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice set-up.

Got bimini top pics?


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Will post bimini top pics this weekend.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Sweet skiff, very cool you got Mel to sign it!

Why the 50 instead of the 60hp motor? I would have thought, since they weigh the same, put the biggest on.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Nice! I really like the Heron,


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Fritz said:


> Sweet skiff, very cool you got Mel to sign it!
> 
> Why the 50 instead of the 60hp motor? I would have thought, since they weigh the same, put the biggest on.



Lol. Yeah, already had that thought, but I’ll be happy with cruising mid 20’s with 8-10mph in reserve. The older I get the more I like to just chill and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## zach (May 17, 2014)

Pretty one. I have the exact same boat - literally, ice blue hull. Though, I went with white rubrail and the Suzuki 60. 

No hatch upfront like you - I go back/forth with whether this was the right decision. I miss the ease of storage of being able to open the hatch from the top but it makes for wonderful dry storage, which on a small boat is tough to accomplish. 

I have the suzuki 3 blade prop, 16 pitch, and am very interested in how you like your powertech. I over-rev way too easily with mine, bite on sharp turns is lacking. Feel like my setup could be improved.

Also, where did you get your bimini? Have been considering adding one to mine. 

Wonderful little skiff, you'll love it.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Zach,

Not sure where Rose sourced the Bimini. The last one was from Carver and it worked great. Will check and post pictures of it deployed tomorrow.

Still dialing in the props. Will get the last hour of break in done tomorrow and will then see what both props do and will post. 

I think I may have gotten spoiled by the way my SM16 JUMPED on plane with a PT 4 blade. (50 Yam). Kind of an apples and oranges comparison, I know.


----------



## Scrather (Mar 12, 2018)

Gorgeous skiff!


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Between the Suzuki 3 blade (11.75” 15P) and the PT 4 blade (11.25” 12P) the Suzuki prop was the clear winner. The 4 blade may have had a slightly better hole shot with full tabs. That’s it. Everything else the Zuke prop did as good or better. 4 blade also had some prop chatter and vibration idling in gear. Considering that prop chatter and vibration are inherent in some 4 blades, (I’m told) will tell the PT guy I’d like to go with a 3 blade and maybe squeeze another 200-400 rpm’s out. Push 38-39mph?? That would exceed my expectations for top speed by 4-5mph. I rarely run full throttle but good to have the reserve when needed.

Zuke 3 blade
Cruising 24mph @ 4000
Max speed 37 @ 5625

PT 4 blade
Cruising 24mph @ 4500
Max speed @ 31 @ 6100

Side note- the hull gets on plane pretty quick. First time out I had just not found the sweet spot with throttle input off the line. Also, this hull FEELS slower at cruising speed then my SM16 did. I think this is because it rides smoother in the chop and is a bit heavier. Love it.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Used 6” PVC couplers, notched to drain water, as storage under the rear deck. Secured w/4200.

Also, the cushion is way big. I had them make it 17” deep, so it makes the rear deck look kinda small. Will probably have one made that is 12-13” deep next summer.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

That is by far the best battery plug setup. Beautiful.


----------



## zach (May 17, 2014)

Love the PVC storage.

For reference, 34-35 knots (40mph) is my top end at 6300 with the Suzuki prop 16". Just me, fairly light. I'm mounted at the bottom, looks like you might be as well. 

Are you on a lake?


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Not on but very near Lake Murray. 2 ramps within 5-7 minutes.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Nice. Love the build!


----------



## Nickbeecher710 (Jun 4, 2018)

The ice blue is slick, may be using that color for my Ankona


----------



## SwampThing07 (Jul 23, 2016)

Love the color!


----------

